# Dumbo or Siamese Rescues in or around St.Louis MO



## kala83 (Feb 19, 2008)

I just adopted two older boys....and I am kind of bearing in mind that they might need .....to have other friends at some point.....I really have taken a liking to Dumbos and Siamese and would love to give one...or several a new home.

So was just wondering if anyone knew areas that.....did rescues in the area. I am a vet tech student and would be more then happy to leand a helping hand with....such organiaztions if there are any.


----------

